

Is WebOS the Next Desktop Linux, Java or Symbian? - j_col
http://www.cio.com/article/698995/Is_WebOS_the_Next_Desktop_Linux_Java_or_Symbian_?page=1&amp;taxonomyId=3000

======
rayhano
It entirely depends on how easy to develop for Windows 8 is - if it is rubbish
and not portable across platforms, I think WebOS may get some developer
attention.

From what I can see, HP have some work to do to make WebOS a little less hard
work.

